# Beschädigtes SDK deinstallieren



## Guest (18. Jan 2009)

Hallo,
Ich habe das Problem, dass ich SDK 6.11 nicht mehr deinstallieren kann. Der Ordner ist beschädigt. Wenn ich eine neue Version installieren will, kommt die Meldung, dass schon eine installiert ist.
Habe eine Kopie von JDK drauf geschoben. Also kann noch weiter programmieren.
Aber macht das nicht Probleme mir weiteren Java-Applikationen oder wenn ich Java im Browser starten möchte?
Auserdem würde ich gerne den Ordner löschen. Nur die datei bin\jps.exe hängt fest.

Komm alleine nicht weiter. Was kann man da machen?


----------



## André Uhres (18. Jan 2009)

Zum Beispiel den Rechner neu installieren mit Formatierung der Festplatte


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (18. Jan 2009)

jqs ist der java quick starter:

kill ihn aus dem taskmanager oder deaktiviere den dienst


----------



## wikiwik (18. Jan 2009)

Also den Rechner komplett platt zu machen und neu zu installieren wäre schon sehr viel Aufwand 

Im Taskmanager habe ich auch schon nachgesehen aber da läuft kein Prozess. Dienst deaktivieren? Wie mache ich das?

Gibt es noch irgendwelche Möglichkeiten alles wieder her zu stellen? oder komplett  zu löschen?


----------



## Zed (18. Jan 2009)

Arbeitsplatz Rechtklick -> Verwalten dann auf Dienste und Anwendungen -> dienste und den Dienst Java Quick Starter anhalten


----------



## wikiwik (18. Jan 2009)

So das mit dem Ordner löschen hat jetzt geklappt. Danke schön.
Wie lösche ich jetzt noch die Registry? Danach müsste ja alles entfernt sein oder?


----------



## Zed (18. Jan 2009)

Start Ausführen "regedit" eingeben


----------



## CiD (18. Jan 2009)

Mit der Registry von Windows sollte man echt vorsichtig umgehen, vorallem wenn man davon keine Ahnung hat sich vorher gut informieren 

Zur Registry von Java:

*ACHTUNG : Vorher ein Backup (Export) der Registryeinträge machen bevor man sie löscht !!!*

Registryeditor unter Windows aufrufen : Start->Ausführen und "regedit" eingeben.
Backups machen: rechtsklick auf den Eintrag und "Export" auswählen.

Die installierte JVM findet man für gewöhnlich unter : "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\JavaSoft" für das SYSTEM !
Dort sind alle Java Installationen eingetragen also JRE und JDK nach Versionen.

Falls man nur eine Java Installation hat kann man dieses Verzeichnis löschen. (Vorsichtshalber Backup bzw. Export des Eintrages machen !)

Für den User unter : "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\JavaSoft", dort sind auch die jeweiligen Programme eingetragen die die JVM verwenden unzwar im Zweig: "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\JavaSoft\Prefs"
Dieses Verzeichnis ("Prefs") ist WICHTIG !!! Backup machen und nach der Neuinstallation von Java wieder eintragen lassen falls dies nicht automatisch nach dem Reboot gemacht wird !

Diese Aussage ist immer ohne Gewähr! Ich verwende Vista 64Bit ggf. sind die Einträge unter anderen Windowsversionen an anderer Stelle !

Nochmal : *ACHTUNG : Vorher ein Backup (Export) der Registryeinträge machen bevor man sie löscht !!!*

viel Erfolg


----------



## wikiwik (19. Jan 2009)

Gut, ich habe es jetzt auch noch auf sicherem Weg hinbekommen.
Nachdem ich den Dienst vom JQS deaktivieret hatte, konnte ich auch den Ordner löschen. Ich hab eine neue Kopie vom kompletten Ordner in den installierten Pfad verschoben und konnte alles wieder herkömlich deinstallieren.

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------

